# Azores Cattle Dogs



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

The other day I got to see some Azores Cattle Dogs. I just looked them up on the web and they are a herding dog of medium to large weight I think it said 60-80 pounds females and higher for males. Can't remember.
Any way, the man that has some is training them for PP, bitework, etc. He really likes the breed and is finding them very impressive. I had never seen one before, they are really cute. But I just found out that the round ears are cropped to be this way. So I guess in their natural look, they may not be sooo cute after all. But I like the round ear look.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

http://rarebreed.com/breeds/cao/cao.html

interesting looking. looks like a cross between a dutchie and a boxer...


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Tim, there is a wild dog in Africa that looks similar, but not trainable. I have to look it up because I have forgotten what they are called, I wish they were less wild, I would love to have one one day. They are so exotic in looks.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I found it, it is the Cape Hunting dog.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

African hunting dogs are gorgeous, but they have a very very distinct musky smell to them. I was shadowing the head vet of the Omaha Zoo last year and we darted one to check to see if she was going into estrus and to give her her vaccinations. Neat animal though and the most efficient pack hunter in Africa. Heck, breed a Catahoula leopard dog to a Dutchie or a Malinois and you'd probably get something similar in looks.  :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

But you would then lose the Mickey Mouse effect! I think it is better to stick to domesticated animals & leave the wild animals alone.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> But you would then lose the Mickey Mouse effect! I think it is better to stick to domesticated animals & leave the wild animals alone.


Oh yeah, would be a real hit if the dogs were bred to get an actual tame dog. Then everyone who has heard of mickey mouse would want one. Would be a real buzz.. heh.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

My god those ears are .............. Big


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> My god those ears are .............. Big


Only better to hear you with..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are use to cool the dog off as well.


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They are use to cool the dog off as well.


If they were only bigger they would be able to challenge Dumbo


----------

